# New Guy from the East!



## DRoach (Nov 17, 2019)

Where are you going to be hunting? Make sure you look up the laws and how to get a liscense. Not as easy as just purchasing one over the counter in some states. You need a hunter safety course or a prior hunting liscense in most states. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Zigggy (Jun 22, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

